# link to some pics



## Guest (Aug 30, 2004)

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/cottonblo ... BBSidg8eZ7

some of them are not frogs but my girlfriends the one that got it organized. If you can sex them please do, and im trying to get some clearer pics in sometime in the near future.


----------



## TimStout (Feb 16, 2004)

For sexing auratus which is not that easy, can be easier by looking at them straight down onto their backs. Females look more pear shaped and the males are straighter from front to back. Also do this when they are in a sitting position. My males tend to be the climbers and the females not.


----------

